# Avon AV9 tyres



## newtora

I have to renew my tyres as the Michelin XC Camping on my Swift Kontiki are fraying at the edges. The van has a weight of 3850 Kilos. New Michelin Agilis Camping seem very expensive (£130 - £140) and I can get Avon AV9's for around £90 each. They have a load index of 116, and strengthened sidewalls so, on the face of it, should be OK. Has anyone used these on their motorhome, and if so are they satisfied with them?


----------



## Waleem

Yes, I have had AV9 Avanza tyres on my van for the last two years. Wearing well, good roadholding and wet performance. They are an absolute bargain when compared to the Michelins.


----------



## newtora

Many thanks for the information.


----------



## FPT

Hi, I am in the same situation with ageing Michelin XC Camper tyres and have found a supplier of the Avon AV9s at avery good price. My only concern is road noise. Are the Avons as quiet as the Michelins? A steady tyre hum would drive me mad during a trip to Portugal!
Many thanks


----------



## bognormike

not any experience of Avons on the MH, but have had them on my car for the last 18 months, and are very good. And were much cheaper than the equivalents. And made in Britain I think? 8)


----------



## teemyob

What Size Tyres?

TM


----------



## bikemad99

Just had 4 Avons fitted to our van,£320 with balancing etc.Have not driven far enough to recommend them yet but felt better on the way home.
Reg.


----------



## Wizzo

My van had AV9's on when I bought it. I can't compare them to anything else but the road noise seems normal to me, there certainly isn't any perceptible humming from the tyres. Grip is good in all conditions.

As the fronts are now down to the wear indicators I shall be replacing them with the same again. Even though they are getting on a bit there are no sidewall cracks either.

JohnW


----------



## Hymer_Bay

We fitted six AV9's on our Hymer B694 and have had no problems at all. Nothing to say about them really after maybe 10,000 miles, nearly all in dry weather as it happens, but never felt skidding or anything of concern due to tyres, dry or wet. Wear rate seems fine, not much so far. 

Simon


----------



## FPT

The tyre size is 215/70R/15C. Avons are now definately the favourites after all your posts. One tyre supplier told me that I would invalidate my insurance if I didnt fit "Camping" tyres! Needless to say I left his premises fairly rapidly - gave the other dealers a laugh though. :lol: 

Pete.


----------



## teemyob

*Size*



FPT said:


> The tyre size is 215/70R/15C. Avons are now definately the favourites after all your posts. One tyre supplier told me that I would invalidate my insurance if I didnt fit "Camping" tyres! Needless to say I left his premises fairly rapidly - gave the other dealers a laugh though. :lol:
> 
> Pete.


What About Matador MPS320 All M+S?

Better rating than the Avons


----------

